# Zombie Haunt is fantastic!!



## mnstrmum (Sep 6, 2005)

Bonedaddy and I took a short road trip to check out Zombie's haunt! It was well worth the trip! He was kind enough to turn everthing on and give us a tour. Many thanks to him. We loved his graveyard ( although our daughter was a little leery of the thunder and lightening...which means its nice and creepy ). My favorite was his talking bucky production.He obviously spent alot of time and effort on this. Its a must see. He has clearly out done himself! Awesome flying crank ghost, great tombstones, and of course his monster in the box. If you ever get an invite.....take the trip! Thanks again Zombie


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey thanks Pam. 

Maybe next year the little one will be a little braver with the cemetery. Strange that she's afraid of that but had no problem with the monster in the box :googly:

Hopefully I can get a spare minute or two tonight for a drive over your place. I think I'll have enough help here that I could duck out for a half hour or so.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Finally I got some time to respond.  

Ditto to that mnstrmum. 

My wife and I went down to Zombie-F's last Friday evening. He and his wife were gracious 
to take the time out of their party prep time enough to give us the tour.  

Words cannot describe the Skeleton Comedy club. It was an absolute masterpiece.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Man I wish I lived closer. I would love to see some of Zombie's work. I'm jealous!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Agreed! It was awsome zombie! Your hard work definately pays off in the final product. The comedy club is absolutely amazing, you've got some real talent! Definately worth the trip!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

now im sorry i didnt have the time to head up north -next year for sure


----------

